# Another one for the good guys



## KenpoTex (Jul 5, 2008)

Auto Zone employee looks out the window and sees two men "gearing up" to rob the place (putting on ski-masks, readying weapons, etc.).  He waits and opens fire on them as soon as they walk in.  Results: one bad guy dead, one on the run, good guy and innocents unharmed. 

Good for him for getting the job done and not wasting time doing it.

link to story and vid


----------



## Drac (Jul 5, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Auto Zone employee looks out the window and sees two men "gearing up" to rob the place (putting on ski-masks, readying weapons, etc.). He waits and opens fire on them as soon as they walk in. Results: one bad guy dead, one on the run, good guy and innocents unharmed.
> 
> Good for him for getting the job done and not wasting time doing it.
> 
> link to story and vid


 
Yep...


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Awwww-yeah!:uhyeah:


----------



## Tomu (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 5, 2008)

Kudos to him for doing such a fine job and potentially saving many lives.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 5, 2008)

Fixed their little red waggon, he did!

If only more citizens stood up and did this, crime would drop like a rock.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 6, 2008)

From now on, I think I'll just add to this thread rather than starting a new one each time.

Here's one that I saw on another forum, it was posted by an officer who responded to the call.  



> The Chaves County sheriff says a 15-year-old girl may have saved her own life by jumping headfirst out of a vehicle's window to escape her kidnapper
> 
> Sheriff Rob Coon said the girl was checking the mail at her grandfather's house Wednesday when a 29-year-old registered sex offender, Mark Esquibel, robbed the man and demanded the girl get in his pickup truck
> 
> "She threw a knife and gun out of the pickup, and a short time later at about 40 miles an hour, she jumped out of the window headfirst," Coon said


http://www.roswell-record.com/main.asp?Search=1&ArticleID=29003&SectionID=51&SubSectionID=&S=1

Now what the article doesn't share (wonder why  ) is that when the police were chasing him with the girl still in the car, he was holding a gun to her head.  *She grabbed the knife off the seat and started carving on him*.  Unfortunately, she didn't kill him, but he did drop the gun.   At that point, she tossed both the gun and the knife out the window and then jumped.

Hats off to her for her outstanding example of mindset and "never say die" attitude.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds like survival thinking on both their parts!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 6, 2008)

Well done on both counts.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 6, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> From now on, I think I'll just add to this thread rather than starting a new one each time.
> 
> Here's one that I saw on another forum, it was posted by an officer who responded to the call.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent job by this guy and the young lady.  Quick thinking, that's what it's' about.

Duh to the morons putting on ski mask in the parking lot, I understand advertising and such, but that's just plain stupid.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 6, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Now what the article doesn't share (wonder why  ) is that when the police were chasing him with the girl still in the car, he was holding a gun to her head. *She grabbed the knife off the seat and started carving on him*. Unfortunately, she didn't kill him, but he did drop the gun. At that point, she tossed both the gun and the knife out the window and then jumped.


 
Maybe she will have some learning curve here and next time after carving him up, just throw HIM OUT THE WINDOW!

Yes good for her. No 15 year old ever needs to have such a thing happen but they say once you have prevailed in one encounter, your chances of surviving another one goes way up as you have shown you act in times of emergencies.

And guys, she isn't a survivor. She is a prevailer. A survivor, well just suvives, she prevailed. She beat the problem (or in this case knifed it) and overcame it.

Deaf


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 6, 2008)

One word for that criminal that tried the robbery and got shot.   PWND !!!!  HAHA  I love when these a-holes get a taste of their own Karma.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Another one for the Dumb Crime files.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 7, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> He waits and opens fire on them as soon as they walk in.http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/myfox/p...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1



My guess: Auto Zone employee will soon be looking for a new job.  At least he made sure he will be around to look for that job.  Someone my wife knew here in L.A. when she was managing Blockbusters got shot during a "routine" robbery.  My wife missed those robberies by chance alone.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 8, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Auto Zone employee looks out the window and sees two men "gearing up" to rob the place (putting on ski-masks, readying weapons, etc.). He waits and opens fire on them as soon as they walk in. Results: one bad guy dead, one on the run, good guy and innocents unharmed.
> 
> Good for him for getting the job done and not wasting time doing it.
> 
> link to story and vid


 
Too bad most of the "ban guns" crowd won't hear about this, they usually don't, the media makes sure of that.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> My guess: Auto Zone employee will soon be looking for a new job. At least he made sure he will be around to look for that job. Someone my wife knew here in L.A. when she was managing Blockbusters got shot during a "routine" robbery. My wife missed those robberies by chance alone.


 I'm betting that is probably the case.  

I did a little research and found out the guy is probably going to get fired.  But I did find a priceless comment.

"Had Auto Zone trained its employees properly he could have killed BOTH the robbers!"

If I owned a business, i'd put a sign up front that says:



> 'Not only are employees ARMED!  But 2hrs out of every 40hrs a week are spent at the RANGE!'


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 10, 2008)

Good on the two! I hope the girl comes through her head injuries all right.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 10, 2008)

Have a go heroes, hats off to them.


----------



## chinto (Jul 10, 2008)

NOW THAT IS WHAT I CALL REASONABLE GUN CONTROL ! ! 

after all gun control is being able to hit your target!!  now good gun control would have been both robbers down!


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll bet he feels like a jackass (getting "owned" by grandma)...Too bad she didn't just shoot him. 


> POINT MARION, Pa. - An 85-year-old woman boldly went for her gun and busted a would-be burglar inside her home, then forced him to call police while she kept him in her sights, police said. "I just walked right on past him to the bedroom and got my gun," Leda Smith said.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080820/ap_on_fe_st/911_at_gunpoint;_ylt=AoGZwBKmvTa178eevhmn.T4uQE4F


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 23, 2008)

In this incident the guy used a knife to protect himself and his grandson.  Results: good guys alive, 1 bad guy dead 



> &#8220;There was commotion, shouting, screaming etcetera and they ran out from there. One guy followed my grandson and the employee into the office and the one slashed his knife at me. I managed to take out my knife. I lashed the guy a couple of times. He ran away. My grandson was still fighting with the second one. We held the guy and we said to the guy, &#8216;we let you go.&#8217; &#8221;
> 
> One suspect died from his stab wounds. Carl had to undergo surgery to repair cut tendons and is recovering.


http://blog.ecr.co.za/newswatch/?p=2472#more-2472


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 24, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, more people die from knife wounds than gun shots (per 1000 that is.)

Never underestimate a knife attack. And remember the Tuller drill.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 29, 2008)

> *INDIANAPOLIS -- *A man who police said broke into a home with the intention of sexually assault a 17-year-old girl in her bedroom died early Sunday morning after a struggle with the girl's father.
> 
> Indianapolis police Sgt. Matt Mount said Meyers had come into the home naked, except for a mask and latex gloves."He had rope, had a knife, had condoms, had a gag," Mount said.
> 
> http://www.theindychannel.com/news/17576601/detail.html



Good riddance.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 29, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Good riddance.


Could not agree more.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2008)

> it is unlikely charges will be filed, police said.



It's unlikely the D.A. would be re-elected if they were.

As much as this is a self-defense victory for the young woman, who sensed the danger and successfully obtained assistance, and the father, who won the battle, (and the gene pool, which scored a decisive win that night) the loss of a sense of safety for the daughter is still a cost paid by the family even in an otherwise successful encounter. We can't just view this as martial artists--these people still have to live their lives tomorrow.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2008)

> Meyers had come into the home naked, except for a mask and latex gloves."He had rope, had a knife, had condoms, had a gag,"



Where the hell do you carry all that stuff if you are naked?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Where the hell do you carry all that stuff if you are naked?



You don't wanna know.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2008)

*Sex offender in break-in died of strangulation, coroner rules*



> A registered sex offender restrained by an Indianapolis father during a weekend home break-in died of strangulation, the coroner ruled Monday.
> [...]
> An autopsy determined Meyers' cause of death to be asphyxia by strangulation with contributing cardiovascular disease, said Marchele Hall, the coroner's office manager.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 1, 2008)

chlorine for the gene pool...


> Shortly before 10:30 p.m. Monday, 67-year-old Douglas Dabbs pulled into his driveway on Tobylynn Drive and was getting out of his pickup truck when two armed men came up to him and tried to rob him. The two men were identified as Nibeyu Demissew Yosef and Jermichael Jerome Burgy.
> Armed with BB guns the two men demanded money from Dabbs. Dabbs said he reached into the console of his truck, retrieved a handgun that fires .410 shotgun rounds and opened fire on the two robbers.
> http://www.newschannel5.com/global/story.asp?s=9096658


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> chlorine for the gene pool...


 
Wow, that makes me want that Taurus Judge all over again.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2008)

Sort of like "don't bring a knife to a gunfight"...don't bring BB guns to take out Dirty Harry.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 19, 2008)

> An overnight shooting in midtown Tucson left two people dead Thursday morning. It happened just before 1 a.m. at a home on East Adams Street near Euclid Avenue and Speedway Boulevard.
> Police say around 1 am Shontel Early and Wesley Fenstermacher went to a home near Euclid and Speedway and knocked on the door. The 23-year-old man living in the home opened the door and noticed that one of the men had a gun. He shut the door, but *the suspects forced their way in. That is when the 23-year-old shot and killed them both.*
> *The student is a 23-year-old white male, and former marine.* He's the one who actually called 911 after it all went down.
> Both suspects have criminal backgrounds, but nothing very recent.
> ...


 
Well done Marine!

I agree with the sentiment expressed by the neighbor...that this is the only acceptable outcome to such a situation.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ooh-Rah!  Hopefully, the law will see this for what it was (SD) and no charges will ever be filed against this former Marine.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 14, 2009)

> WEST OAK LANE - October 11, 2009 (WPVI) -- A would-be robber is dead after one of his alleged victims fights back.
> 
> It happened on North Street in Philadelphia's West Oak Lane section early Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=7058682

Well, he isn't going to rob anyone else...


----------



## Stuey (Oct 14, 2009)

A little less serious, but looks genuine to me.  



Its just plain funny to see people who want to be all big get put into place.


----------

